# Trying to install Ubuntu* over Vista



## OutCell (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,

I have an old Dell Dimension 8300 desktop that i installed Vista on last year. Yesterday i tried to install Ubuntu Server 7.10 and couldn't do so because the partitioning froze at 33%. Then i tried Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop and the live CD worked ok but when i try to install it froze at 3%.

When i tried to reboot the desktop and try again i get this screen:
BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
(initramfs) _


Then i tried Ubuntu 8.04 beta and i get the same screen when trying the Live CD or install!

Is there a certain way i should install Ubuntu on Vista because of vista's partition?
I would appreciate your input and help..


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have a recovery partition on the drive for recovering Vista in case of problems? When you installed Vista, how did you partition the drive?

Are you shrinking the Vista partition and then using the space for Ubuntu? It may be better to use Vista's Disk Management to shrink the partition and then use the space to install.


----------



## OutCell (Jun 10, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> Do you have a recovery partition on the drive for recovering Vista in case of problems? When you installed Vista, how did you partition the drive?
> 
> Are you shrinking the Vista partition and then using the space for Ubuntu? It may be better to use Vista's Disk Management to shrink the partition and then use the space to install.


Thanks for the quick reply, i really appreciate it ..

I don't recall any recovery partition. I have 2 hard disks in the desktop, one with windows vista and the other is just for saving media. I installed Vista on a whole disk and didn't change anything, so i guess it was the default partition..

I am trying to install ubuntu over vista. so i only have ubuntu on my desktop


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh, so you are getting rid of Vista completely and not dual-booting?

In that case, you might benefit from another partitioner. Use it to remove the partitions on the drive and then install Ubuntu, or set up your Ubuntu Ext3fs and swap partitions ahead of time (probably better to do it from the Ubuntu installer).

Partitioning Tools-->

Free:

CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
SystemRescueCD
Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
Vista Recovery Disk (Shrink, expand, create, delete partitions)
Free Paragon Hard Drive Manager 8.0 Special Edition
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)
Partition Logic
Ranish Partition Manager
Cute Partition Manager

Shareware:

Paragon Partition Manager
Paragon Hard Disk Manager
Terabyte BootIt NG
Acronis Disk Director
V-Com (Avanquest) Partition Commander
EASEUS Partition Manager
7Tools Partition Manager
Spotmau Partition Genius


----------



## OutCell (Jun 10, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> Oh, so you are getting rid of Vista completely and not dual-booting?
> 
> In that case, you might benefit from another partitioner. Use it to remove the partitions on the drive and then install Ubuntu, or set up your Ubuntu Ext3fs and swap partitions ahead of time (probably better to do it from the Ubuntu installer).
> 
> ...


Thanks again, i appreciate your input
I did try partitioning using the Live ubuntu CD, so should i try another partitioning tool?


----------



## FireCrotch (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, a different partitioning tool would be your best bet. The partitioning software on the Ubuntu LiveCD can't handle Vista NTFS partitions very well, not at all usually. Vista's NTFS is slightly different than XP's NTFS, and Ubuntu can't handle that yet.


----------



## OutCell (Jun 10, 2007)

FireCrotch said:


> Yes, a different partitioning tool would be your best bet. The partitioning software on the Ubuntu LiveCD can't handle Vista NTFS partitions very well, not at all usually. Vista's NTFS is slightly different than XP's NTFS, and Ubuntu can't handle that yet.


hmmm i thought that would be the case.. Thanks

I got GParted LiveCD, i will try it now


----------



## FireCrotch (Apr 10, 2008)

I've used the GParted LiveCD with success in the past with Vista NTFS partitions, so you shouldn't have any problem. If you do have a problem, I believe you can use the Vista installation CD to at least delete all of the partitions on the drive and start from scratch.


----------



## OutCell (Jun 10, 2007)

FireCrotch said:


> I've used the GParted LiveCD with success in the past with Vista NTFS partitions, so you shouldn't have any problem. If you do have a problem, I believe you can use the Vista installation CD to at least delete all of the partitions on the drive and start from scratch.


Thanks.. I get the disk as unallocated and when i try "New" to create a partition, i get a warning about msdos Disklabel on /dev/sda and then nothing happens and i am back to unallocated space.. 

this is weird


----------



## fenderfreek (Mar 14, 2006)

Never had a problem with Gparted myself, but if you're really hitting a wall here, you can always try good old command-line fdisk. It's not as daunting as it first seems, and it's quick for doing simple partition setups like what you want, assuming you're comfortable using a command-line tool. Parted really shines when you need to do easy, non-destructive resizing and the like, but for just plain ol' partition table editing, I'd give fdisk a shot. It's in /sbin on most Linux systems, and you can do this from the LiveCD environment.

Just point it at the device you'd like to configure, for instance:

```
# /sbin/fdisk /dev/sda
```
and then use the help to learn your way around. Make sure your device to be configured is unmounted, and that you're logged in as root.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

FireCrotch said:


> Yes, a different partitioning tool would be your best bet. The partitioning software on the Ubuntu LiveCD can't handle Vista NTFS partitions very well, not at all usually.





FireCrotch said:


> I've used the GParted LiveCD with success in the past with Vista NTFS partitions, so you shouldn't have any problem.


Doesn't the Ubuntu liveCD installer use GParted?

Peace...


----------

